# cauterization of uterus



## greenlace (May 23, 2005)

not sure where to post this.......

i'm actually looking for info for my mother. she is 48 and is going through menopause. she is having very heavy bleeding that is lasting for wekks (6 weeks this time).

she CANNOT take hormones due to the severe migraines they give her. they have tried many different types and doses over a 3 year period.

her gyn is now reccomending uterine cauterization or a hysterectomy. she obviously does not want to go the 2nd route.

have any of you heard of this procedure or had experience with it?

i would *REALLY* appreciate *ANY* info you may have.

tia


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Could your mother have fibroids? Extended heavy bleeding is a symptom. I had a massive fibroid during my pregnancy which caused bleeding on and off. I was told that if it didn't go away that they would have to cauterize it.

Other thoughts, I also had hormone problems, have your mother find out what is wacky with her hormones through blood tests. I have PCOS and metformin fixed my six week long heavy bleeding.

Maybe something helps, dunno.
Liz


----------



## seekingtruth (Jul 27, 2004)

I cannot recommend John Barnes' method of myofascial release highly enough. Please visit the web site www.myofascialrelease.com and even give them a call to see what they can do for your mom. I am a therapist trained in this modality and I've been treated by the best therapists. It's truly authentic healing.


----------

